# My weed? What is it?



## Vetona (Sep 14, 2006)

O.k. I have a plant, its outdoors and my buddy said he's been growing it for a while.  He has no clue what type of weed it is thou!  The buds are about 5 inches long each and well we have no idea what type it is!!  I'm gonna go take some pics of it.  But i'm pretty sure its a female, and the leaves are pretty skinny.  When I post the pics, tell me what u think! 

-Thanks


----------



## KADE (Sep 14, 2006)

U'd better read up on some grow journals... because u have no clue about growing...   u can't tell male or female until it starts blooming... however.. u say tehre are buds... so it should be a female.. unless it is a hermie, and u can not tell the strain by looking at it or the size of the buds.


----------



## Vetona (Sep 14, 2006)

pic 1






pic 2






and if you are wondering, they are females.  I know that as a fact.  The hairs were brown, so i picked some of it, stapled it upside down on a rafter in my barn.  Its complete dry, and non-humid in there.  How long should I dry it for?


----------



## KADE (Sep 14, 2006)

looks like a girl... but should have a better clear closeup of a bud for 100% approval. =)    Looks like she could use a lil water too.


----------



## Footballjunkie (Sep 15, 2006)

Males and Females look totally different once they reach maturity and that is definitely a Female. Those buds are pretty small so it shouldn't take them too long to dry all the way through.


----------



## astra007 (Sep 15, 2006)

looks like an ak-47, a sativa dom and stop picking buds off.  let it grow, like you got 4 weeks left.  your causing stress on the plant and could kill it.  an open wound on an outdoor is serious shit.


----------



## Vetona (Sep 16, 2006)

astra007 said:
			
		

> looks like an ak-47, a sativa dom and stop picking buds off.  let it grow, like you got 4 weeks left.  your causing stress on the plant and could kill it.  an open wound on an outdoor is serious shit.



Well, I cant let it grow for another four weeks because it'll be snowing soon where I live.  And you think the strain is AK-47?


----------



## Tonto (Sep 16, 2006)

Good lord, don't be a "strain name-brand *****". Who cares what it's called? If your buddy who is growing it doesn't know what he's growing, then it could be anything. What really is important that you seem to miss here is that you shouldn't mess with the plant. If you really want to learn about growing, then you'll have to read a lot, but the info is easily found on this site even. Good luck with your herb, and all future grows!


----------



## astra007 (Sep 16, 2006)

well said fluid1, but looks alot like 1 of my o/d ak-47's at 4 weeks into flower.   could take a shovel and dig down around it to place into a 5 gallon bucket and bring inside.  under a 400w could get 3 - 5 oz dry.

then again let grow with a plastic baggie around it at night and harvest when it snows.  this is why its not growing well right now = cold.


----------

